

Steve Ballmer E-mail to Employees on Ray Ozzie Transition - gspyrou
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2010/oct10/10-18steveb-mail.mspx

======
dkarl
_SharePoint and Exchange have now decidedly embraced the cloud._

SharePoint has embraced the cloud? As a means of delivering its boneheaded,
pre-web vision of the internet as a directory of Microsoft Office documents?

Microsoft does not "embrace" any new thing. They shackle it to their last
vision, so the new thing limps along dragging their old vision along with it.
This way they can pretend they aren't left behind.

SharePoint killed every possibility for reasonable documentation at my
company. The nontechnical employees in the company have embraced it, because
it's like email they can't accidentally delete, and email attachments were
their preferred means of communicating and storing documentation all along.
_So you upload something to SharePoint... and it's like attaching it to an
email you send to the whole company! Except nobody yells at you!_ Now there's
no going back. (They thought the wiki was too hard. Of course, if Microsoft
replaced all their keyboards with a device requiring them to fart in Morse
code, they would all learn it in an afternoon, and if it seemed a little
unnecessarily difficult or uncomfortable, they wouldn't dare say so.)

------
danilocampos

      stimulated thinking across the company and helped catalyze our drive to the cloud.
    

This man is the biggest horseshit artist in our history.

His work should be in a museum.

Never put a salesman in charge of a company that actually has to make things.

\- signed, a former (teenaged) salesman who now makes things

------
gaelian
"... Ray has played a critical role in helping us to assume _the leadership
position_ in the cloud ..."

Emphasis mine. Does this have any basis in fact?

------
palewery
I would be embarrassed to be the the CEO of a company with unlimited money
that put out Vista.

~~~
rbanffy
In more civilized societies, he would be expected to kill himself...

